# *PICS* hydro grow going good, but at 3 weeks, whats up with some of my fan leaves?



## JBonez (Jul 16, 2009)

Hey guys, im finishing my current grow before shutting down for good.

This is my first hydro grow and im about 23 days into flower.

Some of my fan leaves are exhibiting a yellowing that i would normally attribute to nitrogen def.

But i think it may be a mag issue.

Ph 5.8

Floranova bloom at 1300ppm (.7 conversion)

Ro water

Ebb&Flow 3 flood cycles during 12 hrs of light time.

1000w light 

temps 79 degrees during lights on.

Ventilation, overkill, plenty of fresh air. 

any ideas??? didnt think leaves would exhibit def at only 3 weeks of flowering.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm no plant doctor..but I will tell you IME.. hydro is fast, if you're seeing illness in the 'older' ..'fan leaves'..It's old news. Not saying it's not a problem, just that you might be trying to correct something that was an issue weeks ago. Goodluck.. and BUMP!

Ps: I suggest flushing your medium with straight ph'd 5.8 H20 at 3-4 weeks to rid of any build-up that is sure to occur in any medium.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 16, 2009)

I hate that $#[email protected] is lacking the punch for the pack.Get some Budcandy and B-52 to bring the xtras G.H. just cant provide.Or go to 3 part G,H.Give em an equal 1-1-1 ratio.Took me 1.5 years to figure out!
 Peace


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 16, 2009)

In my experience more to come.Add N and micro/macro


----------



## JBonez (Jul 16, 2009)

im going to do a fresh res swap tonight, bring up the ppms up to 1300 and see if i see any changes.

all the new growth looks seemingly good, and so far i really cant complain since this is the first problem ive had.

Yo dirty, ive done my homework and floranova contains the same proportions as flora micro and bloom, so i dont thing switching is going to do anything.

Just hoping someone could identify my leaf issue from experience.

ps, adding N while flowering???? N inhibits flowering Dirty, so i wont be adding any N, just gonna do a res swap and see if it helps.


Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## JBonez (Jul 16, 2009)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> I'm no plant doctor..but I will tell you IME.. hydro is fast, if you're seeing illness in the 'older' ..'fan leaves'..It's old news. Not saying it's not a problem, just that you might be trying to correct something that was an issue weeks ago. Goodluck.. and BUMP!
> 
> Ps: I suggest flushing your medium with straight ph'd 5.8 H20 at 3-4 weeks to rid of any build-up that is sure to occur in any medium.



Salt buildup in hydroton and ebb&flow??? didnt think that was possible, lemme know.


----------



## Growdude (Jul 16, 2009)

JBonez said:
			
		

> Salt buildup in hydroton and ebb&flow??? didnt think that was possible, lemme know.



Hydroton is porous and can definitely hold nutes and cause build up.

If you havent flushed out he medium yet this grow then thats my bet on whats wrong
Floranova rocks.


----------



## stevetosh (Jul 16, 2009)

I had a look at your earlier grows they look fantastic, you say have plenty of freshair, what is your R/H%, it may be IMHO that its not high enough, I oonly trying to help.


----------



## JBonez (Jul 16, 2009)

ive also lowered the flood to about half the pot instead of flooding up to the top of the hydroton in the pots, could that be affecting the roots at the top of the pots that are no longer recieving nutrients???

gonna go home and clean and refill the res as well as raise the level of my flood.

floranova is great, but this issue is getting annoying and im usually pretty good at fixing issues.

i dont see how it could be a salt buildup unless the lower flooding is accumulating salts at the top layer of hydroton.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 16, 2009)

Yo dirty, ive done my homework and floranova contains the same proportions as flora micro and bloom, so i dont thing switching is going to do anything.

Just hoping someone could identify my leaf issue from experience.

ps, adding N while flowering???? N inhibits flowering Dirty, so i wont be adding any N, just gonna do a res swap and see if it helps



Was trying to help.For the last 1-2 tears that was my outcome.Now I got it dawn.No chlorosis of the leaves.I tried,you'll get more dead leaves they come in phases.Starts w/ older fan leaves,soon their gome,Next the leaves in the buds,then .......Good luck


----------



## JBonez (Jul 16, 2009)

Yeah but dirty, you never said what my def was and ive shown you clearly.

Im going with either a zinc or mag def, i know its not N def, so im just trying to find out what exactly it is.

I think a good flush and fresh res swap will help, i know too many floranova guys and they have zero problems, and your way works too, i just like using one nute, not a combination.


thanks again for your help brotha!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 16, 2009)

Peace and Good luck JB IMO the flush will help the most. Any water that evaperates or is drawn up by plants leaves salts from the nutes behind. You may not have a dif in nutes per say but salt in the medium maybe blocking their uptake.


----------



## JBonez (Jul 16, 2009)

yeah, ive just been going off of the lucas formula, and this salt buildup business was never mentioned with hydroton.

I think im gonna lower the ppm a bit and raise the level of the flood so that any salt buildup will be washed out, hopefully!

i still would like to know what is wrong with my plant.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Jul 16, 2009)

i used GH Flora in E&F with rockwool..got leaves just like those. Can't tell whether it was a cal or mag def. but I treated for both and eliminated the problem. Dirty is right, started working it's way to smaller leaves by the time I treated. The reason I treated for both is they can cause similar symptoms and both are common deficiancies in MJ, especially in weeks 2-4. Hope that helps, and my prob may not be yours but I noticed several similarities. Good luck to you.


----------



## JBonez (Jul 16, 2009)

maybe ill try a little calmag??? may do the trick, just wanted to be 100% successful on my first hydro grow.


----------



## smokeytheherb (Jul 16, 2009)

I believe adding epsom salt can help a MG def. although I have no experience with it but I've seen it suggested before, trying doing a search on it. Hope it helps, if it doesn't I'm sorry but either way good luck JBonez.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 16, 2009)

Zink will cause the leaves to grow in a spiralling whirl or all crumbled tookin.Honestly try B-52,Budcandy.
 I think your floronova is not having the cal/mag+ a few more.I know i know but everybody else.Brother I was getting what you got,didn't like it.Listened to somebody who has overcome this.Tried it THEIR WAY(my way was gettin what you got.Dont know how else to put it but bluntly)and am never going back.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 16, 2009)

no cal/mag?
 Add water(r/o)ppm it.Bring it up to 150 with either cal/mag or evaporated tap water(didn't realize no cal/mag)then floronova.U need it w/ floronova-it doesnot have ALL the essentials,either substitute or get ust to it!


----------



## Oregon Bob (Jul 16, 2009)

JB- thought you were getting out of the game?!?  will have to track that thread down to update...  was bummed to hear, so glad things are cool... hopefully!  ;-)


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jul 16, 2009)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *TURKEYNECK*
_I'm no plant doctor..but I will tell you IME.. hydro is fast, if you're seeing illness in the 'older' ..'fan leaves'..It's old news. Not saying it's not a problem, just that you might be trying to correct something that was an issue weeks ago. Goodluck.. and BUMP!

Ps: I suggest flushing your medium with straight ph'd 5.8 H20 at 3-4 weeks to rid of any build-up that is sure to occur in any medium._


Salt buildup in hydroton and ebb&flow??? didnt think that was possible, lemme know.Today 03:42 AM



			
				Growdude said:
			
		

> Hydroton is porous and can definitely hold nutes and cause build up.
> 
> If you havent flushed out he medium yet this grow then thats my bet on whats wrong
> Floranova rocks.


 
:goodposting:  The damage is done to those older leaves.. just flush your hydroton real good...haha "floranova rocks"  goodone Gdude.


----------



## JBonez (Jul 16, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> no cal/mag?
> Add water(r/o)ppm it.Bring it up to 150 with either cal/mag or evaporated tap water(didn't realize no cal/mag)then floronova.U need it w/ floronova-it doesnot have ALL the essentials,either substitute or get ust to it!



Yeah, i havent been using calmag, didnt think i needed it.

so, im gonna flush tonight with clearex, when i fill my res with ro water, should i use 150ppm at a .5 conversion or .7 conversion????


I have no problem adding calmag, i just dont know which conversion to use to get the 150ppm. 

ppm at a .5 conversion would be like 230ppm at a .7 conversion, so i need to know which scale you are talking about, cuz im down to try.

I will then finish bringing up the ppms with the floranova bloom. again, i need to know which scale you are talking about bro, i have three meters and they are all different.

so funny, me and my boy were talking about trying to use calmag to correct my problem, funny you mentioned that it worked for ya, cuz im down to learn at this point, first hydro grow.


----------



## JBonez (Jul 16, 2009)

growdude, turkey, are you guys joking??? or do you really like floranova?


----------



## Budders Keeper (Jul 16, 2009)

I can only speak for myself, as I may not have used it "correctly", but I quit using it and went to GH 3part and quit getting weird things happening to my leaves. I'm not slamming flora but 3part was better for my strains/methods/sometimes too hot/humid room.


----------



## Newbud (Jul 16, 2009)

What are the lights off temps?
Its probably warm were you are so i'm probably miles off but i've seen the same when i let my plants get cold a couple of nights in a row.

Other than cal/mag i have no idea, hope you find an answer :48:


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 16, 2009)

JBonez said:
			
		

> Yeah, i havent been using calmag, didnt think i needed it.
> 
> so, im gonna flush tonight with clearex, when i fill my res with ro water, should i use 150ppm at a .5 conversion or .7 conversion????
> 
> ...


 

 Bonez i have no clue??????HM digital EC/TDS/TEMP-my setting is KCI lost my book.May not even be the right setting but the girls are lovin-it-up,which is the goal.I agree bout the nova-n-twist thing B-52 no more twist thing.B-52 bonez helps clone shoots Quicker if in mommas system,it helps in the transplant shock root thing.Bonez u could folar feed 1-2x and the twisting is gone.Brother add water/cal mag/b-52(like 1 tbl spoon per 2 gal)then floranova(phucc you got it already.G.H. 3 part is $13.00 a bottle)B-52 is $26.00 but the benifits are far greater.
 Yes G.H. floronova is 1-1-1 but lacking macro/micro-thus B-52 and your strait in the game.The Budcandy swells those babies up.OVERDRIVE in the last 2 weeks for peek FATTNESS and lil of your clearex and your set.
 Strait 3 part G.H. will work but .....
 Turkey the first thing my table does is flush-floodComletely submerges everything.As the water/nute mix fills it floods the medium.The medium flushes @ this pointThen the medium saturates itsself w/ new mixture.
 Maby my ebb-n-flo is diffrent,I don't know


----------



## JBonez (Jul 16, 2009)

you really shouldnt have to flush with ebb&flow, im going to, but i think once i throw some cal mag in the mix, my plants are gonna start looking better, at least i hope,


yo dirty, we may have disagreed in the past, but buddy, lemme tell ya, youve been a great support in this thread and to me, not knowing what to do kinda sucks, but guys like you chime in and even tho i havent seen results yet, youve made me feel alot better, and for that i would like to extend a very big thanks, as well as all of those who chimed in to help a fellow out!

fricken love you guys!

just sterilized (hospital grade) everything, and when the lights come on, im gonna run ph'd water through them and get some of that salt and garbage out, then i will refill, nute, ph and smoke a friggin bowl, cuz im already tired!


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 16, 2009)

Brother,I believe you flush w/ every flood.Heres a BIG problem I have w/ u flushing.R,O. water is lacking micro/macro + cal.Ur plant is already lackin if you flush it'll really be lackin.
 If it where me I'd just do a res change,adding either cal/mag or 1 cup tap per 2 gal+ nutes.It is hot maby drop it a bit like 200 ppm-Bob was right the curl is like a dogs pant too hot.In hot conditions always drop the ppm due to plant absorbtion ratio.


----------



## JBonez (Jul 16, 2009)

i understand how transpiration works to a T.

My temps are a perfect 78 degrees with little fluctuation.
Too late, i already flushed with ro water, but the great thing about hydro, and my unbelievably insane ro unit which makes about 90gallons every four hours or so is this, By 1am, when the next flood cycle will be, they will have all the nutrients they could want and then some, one quick little mini flush wont affect them, tho i totally get why you are expressing concern, no matter how small, it is counterproductive.

Damn dirty, just goes to show you shouldnt judge a book, youve been a real asset man, and i dont say that often.

i think your insight is needed on this site, good stuff.

with ya in the dirty, Straight up pimp if you want me you can find me in the "_"

lol


----------



## JBonez (Jul 16, 2009)

also, i have too many nutes to buy more, im sure b52 is great or whatever it is lol, but ill have to check it out later, i need to get a successful first hydro grow, and im shooting for 2lbs, but i doubt i will see it, maybe 1.5, but then again, i have 8 more plants sog in a small tent under a 400w light ebb&flow as well, so i hope i get at least an ounce a plant.


----------



## JBonez (Jul 16, 2009)

yo dirty, whats your max flowering ppms at any given time??? if its over 900 hundred ppm, then your meter calibrates at a .7 conversion. If you never go above 1000ppm then you most likely have a meter calibrated for a .5 conversion, like my hanna cal check ph,ec/tds meter. I also use a truncheon tds meter, a dream once you realize how handy it is, accurate and easy to clean.

i forgot to mention i used about 200ppm of Bloombastic about a week ago, not sure if this put me overboard on the mg, as that would lockout iron or zinc i believe.

oh well dirty, ya think i can get by with just the calmag and floranova?


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks buddy,if we never had diffrences we would not be individual.I'm gonna watch yer grow if its cool w/ you.Heres an example of my lil supplements @ work.4 .75 a year 3 part G.H. didn't like it neclorisis of leaves,so floranova is where I was 4 the same.Found this site and was P.M.'d by a man that helped my Floranova crisis @ ease w/ a few supplements.GOOD LOOKIN.I'm pressin the issue cause I wanna see you do good.Heres U.K.Cheese week 3(was pushed in corner 4 first 2.5 weeks due to monsters in the (th week,lol.)Now under the lights shes gonna put on weight.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 16, 2009)

I think you got the idea,somethings not quite workin try to fix.The great thing about hydro is you'll find out quick if it worked as the problem will cease to exist.Start w/ lil cal/mag and in like 3-5 dayz no more.Presto it worked.
 I think to much cal/mg will cause(I know it will)twisted leaves(zink lockout)but also I know after corrected they straiten back out!


----------



## JBonez (Jul 16, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> I think you got the idea,somethings not quite workin try to fix.The great thing about hydro is you'll find out quick if it worked as the problem will cease to exist.Start w/ lil cal/mag and in like 3-5 dayz no more.Presto it worked.
> I think to much cal/mg will cause(I know it will)twisted leaves(zink lockout)but also I know after corrected they straiten back out!



if you dont mind, what would be your typical res condition during rapid flowering growth?

Mine as of tonight is going to be 150ppm Calmag and 1150ppm FN

Ill keep you posted, but im trying to calculate your nutrient regimen. You say that you use FN, Calmag, B52, and something else right?? If thats so then you must not be using as much FN since you are adding other supplements, would that be a fair ascertation?

Also, i use 0ppm RO water, you may have seen my setup on this site, heres a pic, but that being said, ive noticed that after a res drain and fill, that the following day my ph rises from say 5.7 to 6.2 or in that ballpark. 

When i adjust back down to 5.7 or 5.8, it stays that way and remains stable, almost like my plants are consuming pretty proportional amounts of nutrient and water, essentially my res stays stable, just gets low, but i dont have to even top it off really since its so big.

I guess in the next few weeks my plants will start using some water to the point of topping the res off from necessity.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 17, 2009)

Dont mind a bit.Keep in mind its hot,so now as high ppm asin winter,so 2 speak
 6 5 gal. r/o water(no filter............. yet)
 10 cups tap water(let chlorine evap cal/mag is too costly for my cheep azz)150-200ppm(after tap)
 22ml bud candy
 10ml B-52
 2ml Barricade(thick cell walls breaks mite jaws,lmao)
 Floranova 
 As of today only 950 ppm.I will peak @ about 1200-1400,then drop B-52 and Budcandy.Adding Overdrive as I drop ppm 2 800 B-4 flush,taking 2 weeks dropping 50% each week.At flush drop everything cutting tap in 1/2(cut cal/mag in 1/2)w/ flush.People will bytcc bout was told do it like this or like that.I'm not trippin.The taste is bomb.Them guyz dont want me tellin ya this as they make a lot of cash in flavor boosters,but there it is


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jul 17, 2009)

JBonez said:
			
		

> growdude, turkey, are you guys joking??? or do you really like floranova?


 
I use ionic nutes. An we're not sayin that Floranova _'rocks'.._  as in..it's a good product, cause I wouldn't know..I don't use it. I cant speak for GD but I think we can agree that your hydroton 'rocks' are full of left-over floranova.. meaning a build up of whatever your plants aren't using including salts and who knows what else.. as far as flushing with 150ppm of this or that.. *IMO..* you need to rid of whatever residuals have built up in your medium..meaning straight PhD water..flushed through the tray and drained to waste. then back to the nute solution.  A "fresh start" if you will  I know..Im terrible with words  Good luck broski maybe Growdude can elaborate.

also..No offense to the other growers here.. and call me 'old school' but ALL those additives and other expensive 'products' are overkill IMO. I see too many people using ten different products in there res and frankly I dont see it's worth... the proof is in the puddin'. Sometimes less is more...and ALOT of times people simply 'love' there plants TO DEATH. just my 2 cents boss GL


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 17, 2009)

Bonez the res. will fluntuate bad 1st couple dayz,tis normal.Alwayz know ph b4 water.Check pen 2x a week!


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 17, 2009)

HPS light aside Bonez its never to late.Heres my res after listening to my buddy.B-4 EVERY leaf was a gonner.1 week later and plent of green startin to take over.I know this looks bad but was WORSE.The other is a pic of my with an open mind.!st baby feeder set of leaves just died!
 You all can be the judge.!st pic is listening to him from the start.
@nd is my way until end of week 1,once leaves started tripp,I switched.Lost 1-2 weeks on harvest,but this is only 4 mom 2 bros and myself....Quality over quantity!


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 17, 2009)

sorry server issues,maby this time


----------



## JBonez (Jul 17, 2009)

yeah bro, my res stays pretty much maintenance free for about 5 days at a time.

Ive never once topped off and had to adjust the ph afterwords. Bonus in using a badazzz RO/DI custom designed by myself, i top off, the ro water assimilates with the solution, essentially assuming its ph.


----------



## JBonez (Jul 17, 2009)

if ya got a minute, im gonna post a few pics of my setups.


----------



## JBonez (Jul 17, 2009)

first pics are of my homebox s. its about 2.6'x2.6' and has a lumatek/hortilux 400w. Strains are bubblicious and blue mystic.

two small fans, one cooling, and one educting fragrant air to a carbon scrubber.

And the big tent is a sunhut silver xl, its 54"x54"x7'.

lumatek/hortilux 1000w

two vortex 450cfm fans on each side of the light, one pushing and one pulling.

one 330 cfm exhausting warm stinky air through a scrubber.

one 330 cfm active intake with speed control to keep negative presssure.

All plants are clones from a Sensi Seeds Skunk#1 momma i had.

This setup is friggen sick for growing, temps, ha, i laugh at high summer temps, my home a/c is all i need, which i run anyways.

ive got 16 or 17 plants in there SOG.

TENT FARMER FOR LIFE


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 17, 2009)

Bonez,I got this thread "pics pics pics" in general indoor growin.The thread is lookin 4 good lookin ladies like yours.


----------



## JBonez (Jul 17, 2009)

here is what that 4x4 tray of clones in sog came from, a pretty good looking and smelling skunk#1.


----------



## Growdude (Jul 17, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> Bonez
> Yes G.H. floronova is 1-1-1 but lacking macro/micro-thus B-52 and your strait in the game.



Dirty Im not saying your wrong, especially if Bonez is using 0 ppm water but Floranova bloom is 4-8-7 with Ca and Mg, S and Fe.

Ive never needed Cal Mag, my water is not 0 ppm though.

Flushing the medium when ya have problem can never hurt, the medium is meant to be inert so like Turkey said its just starting fresh.

You can tell if you needed a flush or not by adding 0 ppm water and letting the system cycle a few times, then take another reading if the ppm is rising than cycle a few more times and check it again until the ppm's stop climbing. 

Im just afraid if hes got a build up there is some lock out accuring blocking the uptake of the Ca and Mg.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 17, 2009)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Dirty Im not saying your wrong, especially if Bonez is using 0 ppm water but Floranova bloom is 4-8-7 with Ca and Mg, S and Fe.
> 
> Ive never needed Cal Mag, my water is not 0 ppm though.
> 
> ...


 

1 thing Growdude each strain is nute specific.The seeds only as good as the parents(great parents not as much nute problems.Strugling parents,struggling offspeing).Each strain is nute specific,some need a bit of this,some a bit of that.I bet you add supplement w/ cal/mag in,or are so fine tuned in hydro plant builds a good supply B4 the first couple weeks in flower!


----------



## JBonez (Jul 17, 2009)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Dirty Im not saying your wrong, especially if Bonez is using 0 ppm water but Floranova bloom is 4-8-7 with Ca and Mg, S and Fe.
> 
> Ive never needed Cal Mag, my water is not 0 ppm though.
> 
> ...



Well growdude, i dint cycle the 0ppm ro water ph'd to 5.8 more than once, rather let it circulate for about a half an hour and move the pots up and out of the water and then slowly set them back in the water up to the base of the stem, i checked my tds in my res from the return water and it never even registered on my Truncheod ec/tds/ppm meter, but it could have been at least 50 ppm without the meter telling me.

To be honest, Flushing in ebb and flow is essentially unheard of in the middle of flowering in hydroton, sure its porous, but the flood cycle aids in the prevention of salt buildup.

So far lucas hasnt let me down, im just trying to diagnose a problem and according to my variables, im doing everything right, but lucas never said that using only floranova would allow for any def's.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 17, 2009)

Welcome abord.Took me 1-1.5 yr to figure it out.


----------



## JBonez (Jul 17, 2009)

yo dirty, how long ya think before i see some good results? im sure this is going to cause my yield to suffer big time, so that sucks.

my temps are spot on, but do you think that my plants are in too high of a ppm since the RH is 57% which is high in the spectrum of slowing transpiration, meaning i may want to lower my tds?????

also, my 1000w light is only about a foot and a half from the canopy, but i cant tell if its bleaching or being burnt from the light, i use two vortex 450 cfm fans to keep the light cool, so the plants arent light stressed from heat, and the lumen output isnt greater than the sun.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 17, 2009)

ya adds like 1-2 weeks.Not to sure bout RH and tds.Do know that lowering will do more good than bad IMHO.Ur grow ur the man.When leaves sweat the leaf takes on a crimpped look.Kinda 3d lookin.Had that prob bout 1 week ago,sorry no pics.
 Turkey and dude have nice yeilds,I believe they advised a drop in ppm.Sounds good to me.Jbonez is the "new growth" a bluish green lookin?That would mean drop 4 sure.Total necrosis is beyond a lil nute burn,IMO.
 This is 1 of those catch 22's where more could mean less.If there is a lot of crinkled leaves and burnt tip edges less nutes.If its just 1 here and there I feel u caught it in time.When I'm in the midst of veggin I wait 3 dayz to see how she reacts.If in 3 dayz the leaf necrosis has not came to a slow,this ain't it!Looks to me like it can be stopped,as I stopped it!


----------



## JBonez (Jul 17, 2009)

yeah, my ppm is at about 1300, so ya think it would be a good idea to lower to say 1000ppm?


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 17, 2009)

Sounds like a winner.Is the problem persisting,it is lights on here,just thought maby there also


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 17, 2009)

Yes I would drop it down.Wish the pics would up load.I'd show you some "experiment"I abanded as I thought my buddy was wrong.I grew clones they way I thought was right,seeds his way.2nd week into flower,ALL BAD.Tried to scramble and fix,just waitin till the next batch can fill the space,lmao.Looks like ****.
 Maby the server is even to embarissed to show em,sure is tellin me in progress a bunch.


----------



## JBonez (Jul 18, 2009)

yeah, do you think that the pics i posted could be nute burn? im making some ro water right now, in about an hour im gonna drain the res a bit and top off with ro water,  maybe that will help. Hopefully the calmag will help.

and yeah, some of the smaller plants and most of the taller plants new growth is very dark green. Prob upped the ppm a bit too soon. hopefully the calmag will help, ive never seen calmag cause any problems.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 18, 2009)

My way is /was your way.Floranova grow/bloom.I figured it clames to have it all.You can see the results.
 The other is the same Flora series only less per A.N. supplements.Mind you this is from day 1 of vegg(1 st rootings for clones,1st root for seed.Basicly day 1)
 Pathetic I know.I can remove the necrosised leaves but only speeds things up.Ever see pics of buds w/ lil or no fan leaves.Same person w/ remove b-4 pic 2 look good I guess.This is a common problem on here,I just got lucky 1 man saw potential in me and dropped some knowledge,its helped me out.Can't tell cause of hps yellow,but the new growth is lookin good.
 Like I said as soon as The next clones are bigger,the burnt ones will be gone.Altho even tho it looks like ****,Sticky icky smells bomb!


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 18, 2009)

Sorry cant tell!


----------



## JBonez (Jul 18, 2009)

ok, i ran my system with phd ro water , didn t register any ppms in the res either after it was done.

Some how, some way, ive developed a phos, mag, or zing def, not sure exactly whats causing it. i hear mg needs a ph of 5.8 or uptake will mot occur.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 18, 2009)

JBonez said:
			
		

> ok, i ran my system with phd ro water , didn t register any ppms in the res either after it was done.
> 
> Some how, some way, ive developed a phos, mag, or zing def, not sure exactly whats causing it. i hear mg needs a ph of 5.8 or uptake will mot occur.


 

Brother bonez I would never mislead you.I've NEVER hit 5.8 on my current Bubba,Cheese run.No defientcy.NEVER HIT 5.8 ,if that where true they'd be burnt to hell.You have 2 many issues.PPM 2 high for DRY HEAT,IMO.Your locking those nutes out!OR CHECK CALIBRATION of oh pen
That seems kinda misleading.I do KNOW its better to let the ph drift a bit,I drift from 5.5-5.79,seems to work.Each plant has diffrent requirements even from the same batch.
 Tonight is night 2,see how they look w/ the cal/mag and lower ppm's.Gonna look good I'd bet.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 18, 2009)

A big misconseption about R/O water is the 0-50 ppm of the water.Most people do not know what that means.A 0 on the ppm scale is nul and void af ALL NUTES & MINERALS.What happens if you don't replenish thes "nutes" is the R/O actually draws said nute from the plant.
 So no cal/mag in 0 ppm r/o is russian roulette,if you will.The plant needs much cal/mg(more mg then cal) @ early stages of flowering.Growdude never knew cause his water is not 0 ppm,so the cal/mg is there,he's unknowingly overcame the lack of cal/mg in the floranova mix cause its in the water with out knowing of the issue.
 cal/mg,micro and macro MUST be added to R?O water inorder to have a happy root syster.IMHO


----------



## JBonez (Jul 18, 2009)

yeah, well so far all the new gowth looks good, just the middle fan leaves where i fear the damage is done, but it seems like there is pleny of green foliage to finsh out producing enough energy to get these buds to swell up.

i will adjust my ph when it rises, usually a point at a time. Righ now my res is at 900ppm with 50ppm of that being calmag


My RH is 54 percent right now, so maybe transpiration will run its course more efficiently this round, i just want these babys to make it.

my temps never flux more than 76-81 during lights on, and the intense light may also me causing them to make use of more nutrients, depleting them faser.

My light can sit about a foot on top of my canopy with no heat stress, its just very bright and the plants unde it seemed to get bleached oand then burnu up by eating them selves or some kind of lack or lockout.


----------

